# Unlösbares Problem mit Aion



## Misery021 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi alle zusammen.
Ich habe mir vor etwa einer woche Aion gekauft, hab es installiert und dann wollte ich es starten.
Anfangs ist alles ganz normal, doch plötzlich, immer wenn ich bei der charakterauswahl bin, wird der bildschirm schwarz, das  bild minimiert sich, dann merkt man richtig das sich der PC bemüht das bild wieder zu vergrößern, doch dann komm ich wieder zum Desktop, und ich hab 2 nachrichten. Einmal "SendLogFile" und "Der AionClient hat ein Problem festgestellt"
Nur sagt er mir nicht welches problem. Ich glaub allerdings das das ganze mit der Aion.bin datei zutun hat, hab versucht mir den fehlerbericht durchzulesen, nur versteh ich kein wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja jedenfalls, hab ichs schon mit ausgeschalteter Firewall probiert und antivir abgeschalten, habs voll oft neu installiert, grafik karte überprüft (hab sogar die empfohlene fürs spiel) "*NVIDIA Geforce Go 7600*"
Hab Aion auch schon downgeloadet (Dafür hat er ganze 9h gebraucht) Hat auch nix geholfen (hab mir gedacht dass es vielleicht mit der CD zusammenhängt) Ich habs mit der CD meines Freundes Installiert, das hat auch nix geholfen. Also an der CD liegts sicha nicht
Hab auch schon dem NCSupport geschrieben, nur die schreiben einfach nicht zurück.
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung mehr was ich tun soll... ~.~

Würd mich über antworten sehr freuen
Lg Carina


----------



## Animalm4st3r (8. Oktober 2009)

Poste mal was für ein System du hast, der Graka nach würd ich sagen Laptop und dann lad mal den fehlerbericht irgendwi hoch oder poste ihn hier


----------



## Misery021 (8. Oktober 2009)

System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Version 2002
Servis Pack3

Computer:
AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile
Technology TL-56
1,81 GHz, 1,50 GB RAM
Physikalische Adresserweiterung

Ja ist ein Laptop...
den fehlerbericht kann ich i-wie nicht kopieren... müsste den wort für wort abschreiben...

AppName: aion.bin	 AppVer: 1.9.930.1787	 ModName: fmodex.dll
ModVer: 0.4.22.4	 Offset: 000199ca

Das is das einzige was ich kopieren kann...


----------



## Misery021 (8. Oktober 2009)

Exception Information
Code: 0x0000005 Flags: 0x00000000
Record: 0x0000000000000000 Address: 0x00000000294799ca
Systeminformation:
Windows NT 5.1 Build: 2600
CPU Vendor Code: 68747541 – 6974E65 – 444D4163
CPU version: 00040F82 CPU Feature Code: 178BFBFF
CPU AMD feature Code: EBD3FBFF

Module 1
Aion.bin
Image Base: 0x00400000 Image Size: 0x00000000
Cecksum: 0x001998cd Time stamp: 0x4ac3lbfe
Version Information
Signature: feef04bd
StrucVer: 00010000
FileVer: (1.9:930.1787)
ProdVer: (1.9:930.1787)
FlagMask: 00000017
Flags: 00000000
OS: 00000004
FileType: 00000001
SubType: 00000000
File Data: 00000000:00000000

Module 2
Ntdll.dll
Image Base: 0x7c910000 Image Size: 0x00000000
Checksum: 0x000c234c Time Stamp: 0x49900abe
Versioninformation
Signature: feef04bd
FileVer: (5.1:2600.5755)
ProdVer: (5.1:2600.5755)
FlagMask: 0000003f
Flags: 00000000
OS: 00040004
FileType: 00000002
SubType: 00000000
File Data: 00000000:00000000

Module 3
Kernel32.dll
Image Base: 0x7c800000 Image Size: 0x00000000
Checksum: 0x00106d93 Time Stamp: 0x49c4f482
Version Information
Signature: feef04bd
StrucVer: 00010000
FileVer: (5.1:2600.5781)
ProdVer: (5.1:2600.5781)
FlagMask: 00000017
Flags: 00000000
OS: 00000004
FileType: 00000001
SubType: 00000000
File Data: 00000000:00000000

Module 4
USER32.dll
Image Base: 0x7e360000 Image Size: 0x00000000
Checksum: 0x00098209 Time Stamp: 0x4802bfb7
Version Information
Signature: feef04bd
StrucVer: 00010000
FileVer: (5.1:2600.5512)
ProdVer: (5.1:2600.5512)
FlagMask: 00000017
Flags: 00000000
OS: 00000004
FileType: 00000001
SubType: 00000000
File Data: 00000000:00000000


Okay das ganze geht jetzt noch ziemlich lange… wenn ich das jetzt alles weiter händisch abschreiben würde, würd ich morgen noch nicht fertig sein…

Und dann is noch der fehlerbericht von dem send log file…
Den schreib ich auch schnell auf, ich hab das gefühl das der mehr helfen wird^^"


----------



## Misery021 (8. Oktober 2009)

User Name: Carina
Version of Editor.exe: 0.0.0.0
Version of CrySystem.dll : 1.9.930.1787
[(2056 :Multi Thread 2009/8 10:40:50]: ===================== 
An Access Violation in module fmodex.dll al 001b:292699ca.
Exception handler called in the AION Server.
Start at 2009/10/8 10:39:07
Error occurred at 10/8/2009 10:40:52
C:\Programme\Ncsoft\AionEU\bin32\aion.bin, run by carina.
2 processor(s), type 586
1535 Mbytes physical memory.
73 percent of memory is in use.
Memory History :
Virtual addr history:
Available mem to commit:
Free emory [PM: 419228, VM: 898092, AP: 1540748] Kbytes
ClientLaunchedCount: 1
Read from location 0000002C caused an access violation.

--------------Start-of-MemInfo--------------
Total Allocated Memory: 163642KB, (CRT+Pages) 481312KB
CRT Allocated Memory: 33312 KB
Cache Allocated Memory: 448000KB (Free: 156096KB/ Wasted: 161573K

---------------start-of-SystemInfo------------(Da seh ich nicht alles, weil ich das Fenster nicht größer machen kann, die Zeilen aber zu lange sind. Alles was ich nicht seh makiere ich mit …)

[OS] Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) ServisPack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_ …)
[DirectX] DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
[Processor] AMD Turion™ 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56, MMX, 3DNow (2CP …)
[Display0Vender] NIDIA GeForce Go 7600
[Display0Memory] 256
[Display0driver_info] nv4_disp.dll 6.14.10.8638
[Display Shader] vs3.0) ps3.0)
[SoundAccesleration]0
[Sound0Desc] Conexant HD Audio output
[sound0HardwareID] HDAUDIO\FUNC 01&VEN 14F1&DEV 5045&SUBSYS 103...

-----------End-of-SystemInfo-------------
Thread[0] mgwsqwqgesv@???? ???? ????
551 4294967295
Registers
EAX=10e0d6b0 CS=001b EIP=292699ca EFLGS=00010202
EBX=3167bb50 SS=0023 ESP=3167b96c EBP=3167b990
ECX=00000000 DS=0023 ESI=74f73190 FS=003b
EDX=292f5270 ES=0023 EDI=3167bb54 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
Ff 51 2c 3d 5700 07 80 74 db 83 f8 02 75 41 57
Stack dump:


So… da kommen nur noch zahlen und Buchstaben… und zum schluss alle datein die der PC geladen hat…


----------



## Ogil (8. Oktober 2009)

Schau Dir das mal an und versuch die dort beschriebene Loesung: Boeses anderes Forum


----------



## Misery021 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Schau Dir das mal an und versuch die dort beschriebene Loesung: Boeses anderes Forum





OMG OMG ich LIIIEB dich xD
Es funktioniert!!!!
*knuddel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viiiielen lieben dank!


----------

